# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کشف تاب‌خوردگی در قدیمی‌ترین نور جهان

## khatereh 2

بیش از 70 دانشمند در قالب پروژه‌ای به نام POLARBEAR با استفاده از تلسکوپی واقع در صحرای آتاکامای شیلی که برای شکار قدیمی‌ترین نور کیهان طراحی شده، این موفقیت را صورت دادند. تلسکوپ آن‌ها تشعشع باقی‌مانده از «انفجار بزرگ» (بیگ‌بنگ) را اندازه می‌گیرد که این تشعشع با بسط‌یافتن جهان به شکل طول‌های میکروموج خنک شد و کش آمد.این پس‌زمینه میکروموج کیهانی (CMB) که به عنوان نور سیاه و سفید عظیمی عمل می‌کند، سازه بزرگ جهان را روشن کرده و ردپایی از تاریخچه کیهان بر جای می‌گذارد.دانشمندان ابزارهای حساسی موسوم به «بلومتر» را برای اندازه‌گیری این نور طراحی کرده‌اند. این بلومترها که در تلسکوپ موردکابرد آن‌ها آرایش شده‌اند، مسیر میدان الکتریکی نور را از نقاط چندگانه آسمان ثبت می‌کنند.اکنون پروژه POLARBEAR این زوایا را با تفکیک‌پذیری در مقیاس سه دقیقه قوسی نقشه‌برداری کرده‌ است. هر یک دقیقه قوسی معادل یک شصتم یک درجه است. با کمک آن، تیم علمی پیچ‌های موسوم به B-modes را در الگوهای قطبیدگی کشف کردند که نشان می‌دهند این نور کیهانی با ساختارهای مداخله‌کننده در جهان تابدار شده‌اند.این ساختارها شامل معماهایی مانند ماده تاریک و ذراتی موسوم به «نوترینوها» هستند که گریزپا بوده و این امر مطالعه آن‌ها را دشوار می‌کند.

----------

